# My victory over social anxiety



## Theforgottenboy (Aug 19, 2018)

I was socially anxious all my life!
But I ended up taking luvox (fluvoxamine)
I was sceptical at first because luvox is hated by many physicians but they couldn't be more wrong
Luvox (fluvoxamine maleate) took away all of my social anxiety after 3 months.
Thank you luvox !


----------



## AskingAlexandria (Jun 14, 2018)

What can you do now that you couldnt do before?.


----------



## Theforgottenboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey
I can go to parties and talk to people and I even enjoy socializing.
I was so introverted before
I feel born-again 
Of course it took 4 months to provide this effect but I'm so glad now 
I don't compare myself to others anymore!


----------



## toouncoolforschool (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I should look into seeing a psychiatrist.


----------



## Logic2178 (Dec 9, 2018)

Is this anything like Zoloft?..my doc prescribed that and I’m about to start taking it


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Theforgottenboy said:


> I was socially anxious all my life!
> But I ended up taking luvox (fluvoxamine)
> I was sceptical at first because luvox is hated by many physicians but they couldn't be more wrong
> Luvox (fluvoxamine maleate) took away all of my social anxiety after 3 months.
> Thank you luvox !


That's good! A lot of people have good results with SSRIs.

What about side effects?


----------

